# Auto Up-Download von FTP



## Draxx (10. April 2005)

Hi liebe ForenUser,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob es ein Tool gibt das es ermöglicht Automatisch Dateien Up bzw- Downzuloaden von einem FTP in einem gewissen Zeitabstand?!


Währe euch sehr dankbar.



Mfg Draxx


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. April 2005)

Wenn der Server auf Linux basiert ist das ganz einfach mit einem shellscript und cronjob möglich.

Bei einem Windowsserver sollte das mit einer batchdatei und dem taskplaner gehen.


----------



## Draxx (11. April 2005)

Danke für die Antwort ist ein windows Server. Wie muss diese Batch Datei ca. ausehen


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. April 2005)

*Unter Windows 2000 / XP FTP automatisieren:*

*FTP.EXE Befehle:*
open — FTP-Verbindung mit Server, Benutzername und Paßwort aufbauen
put — Datei senden
get — Datei herunterladen
lcd — Verzeichnis am Rechner wechseln
cd — Verzeichis am Server wechseln
bye — FTP-Verbindung beenden

*Achtung!*
Bild- und Programmdateien = Binär-Modus
Text-Dateien = ASCII-Modus.

Die FTP.EXE kann man nun mit einer Textdatei und einer Befehlsliste steuern.  Wenn man z. B. die Textdatei *upload.ftp* (kann auch blabla.txt, pillepalle.ext, oder sonstwie heissen) mit folgendem Inhalt anlegt:


```
OPEN www.ftpserver.at
benutzername
passwort

CD /pfad/zum/htmlordner
ASCII
PUT D:\homepage\index.htm
CD ..

CD /pfad/zum/bildordner
BINARY
PUT D:\homepage\images\bild.gif bild2.gif bild3.gif
BYE
```

Aufrufen kann man das ganze dann per folgendem Befehl:

```
ftp -s:upload.ftp
```


----------



## Draxx (14. April 2005)

kann man nicht sagen das man einfach bestimmte Ordner Down bzw Uploaded?


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. April 2005)

Nicht mit dieser einfachen Lösung.

In diesem Fall hilft Dir vielleicht eher ein Freewareprogramm:
http://prosoftcentral.com/

Damit kommt sogar meine Oma zurecht ...


----------

